# ..::~Hocus Pocus~::..



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Still no pictures, but I should be able to help. I went as Mary. I got the DVD and watched and paused over & over. I actually still have the black & white check skirt somewhere! I wore a burgandy bodice and made a quickie apron and added rings from the craft store around the waist. My friend Heather went as the blonde (drawing a blank on the name). She had it worked out to 2 or 3 skirts, split up the side. I can put more together if you need.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## InUrDreamz (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks melissa!! i watched the movie earlier this evening and i found a couple of costume helpers too...i'm goin out as Sarah (the blonde) so if you could include some more details on the costume that your friend wore..i would be very very grateful!! thanks again!!

-tara-​


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Tara: I'll take a look at the movie to refresh my memory (don't mind an excuse to watch it again). Lesson learned: get your own camera! I swear we posed for a half a dozen pictures that night, but not one of the 3 of us had a working camera, and we've never been able to track down a print. It's the most depressing memory of Halloween I have - fabulous costume and no picture!

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

More details to follow. My friend that went as Sarah still has the whole costume, but it's tucked away in some closet. She's going to try and dig it out. What she remembers:

The best part: I found her light pink fishnet stockings at a thrift store (new). She cut out the crotch to make a neck and the legs became the sleeves. She cut the seam in the toe to put her fingers through, then made a hole for her thumb.

Black overskirt. Either 2 or 3 split skirts in purple, red and pink (she thinks) or one skirt with different color panels.

Short bloomers. Sarah wore white. Heather had black ones from here. They were adorable. 

She wore short boots and a purple & red bodice that she made herself. I don't remember what color the chemise was - probably white.

Dark makeup, a beauty mark, long straight blonde hair (natural for her).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Scratch a lot of the above, except to read as evidence of how you can adapt a costume to fit your budget/resources. 

Sarah's sleeves are a red net top, with some fringes hanging down, which you can still totally fake with stockings, but you'll need to add a chemise to cover the neck area, unless you can figure out how to cut off the legs of the stockings and make the stay up under the straps of the bodice.

She's wearing a bodice with a purple patterned stomacher.

Her skirts are really hard to figure out - they appear to be several layers of skirts assembled out of panels that aren't connected. For example, the top layer appears to be 1 panel red (in front), 2-3 panels purple, connected at the top (waistband), but not the sides, so you can see the OTHER layers (pink and khaki at least), all layered so none of the slits are over another - each is over another layer of fabric. Her skirts are silk. Obviously, for a one-time costume you could probably make due with lightweight broadcloth (and it's usually cheap).

Under the skirts: Short white bloomers. Not terribly hard to make if you can't find/buy them (link in previous post is good resource if they'll ship in time), or you can get plain white pj pants, cut them a little long (for the bloomer effect) and add a channel for elastic in each leg & add a little ribbon or ribbon rose accent. Thigh-high stockings (unsure of color (in some scenes - like the hanging - she appears to be bare-legged, but in others, you can see the stockings and the garter top)). Her shoes appear to have pointed toes (good luck on that - plain lace-up ankle boots would suffice, I'm sure). 

She's wearing a small pink pouch from her waist, gold chain at neck & purple gauzy cloak. Other details: rat tail, gummy spiders, broom.

I found a cool site I wish I'd seen when I was putting my costume together. It's a fan site and <s>it looks like she's recreated the costumes as faithfully as she could</s> she has copied pictures of costumes that were offered for sale somewhere. This site shows all 3 costumes. I've got one more good site linked at work (nope, here it is) and notes on Mary if your friend needs them.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## InUrDreamz (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey melissa!! Just wanted to say thanks again for all your help and info with things. I seem to be the only one doing anything so far b/c I am quite obsessed with Halloween and costumes. [] Anyways, my one friends was telling me bout how she had gone to the Salvation Army to get her costume last year, so I decided to try it. I found the PeRfEcT boots for Sarah...I swear it was fate. We went into the undergarmets section ((kinda gross[xx(]..but we'll be washing everything before we wear it..trust me)) and I found some corsets and slips that look pretty similar to what the sisters wear. Then I picked out a couple of plaid skirts for Mary's skirt and the perfect shoes for Winnie. So I guess the best place to find parts of the Sanderson Sister's costumes are at a really nice and clean thrift store believe it or not!! We will definiatly take pictures and post them up here when the have every part of the costume. Thanks again for all your help!!
<center>
[:X]xoxo-tara-xoxo[:X]</center>

..::~°*Everyone is a moon, and has a dark side that he or she will never show to anybody*°~::..


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds excellent! I'm all about thrift store stuff - it washes! I can't believe you found that much stuff in one trip!!! Definitly take pictures! I have a "lead" on someone who took pics of us on Halloween 2 years ago. Maybe someday I'll have one.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------

